# New From Bellingham, WA - Baker Baker!



## realchaos1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Names Eddi, 23, been riding for less then 2 years. I grew up skateboarding and recently moved to Bellingham. I said to myself, "I live next to one of the greatest mountains in the world, why am I not shredding Baker?" In 2009, I decided to picked up the gear and start hitch hiking.

This season, I picked up a season pass. Anytime I'm not working, I'm out riding. Rain, slush or the deepest pow. I only know a few people in the area that ride, but they're mid weekers.. :dunno: Unfortunately I can only go up on weekends. I hope to meet more people on here that do back country on the weekends. I'm also a regular at Bellingham Fitness.

Since I grew up skateboarding, I picked up snowboarding fast. I'm now able to ride switch down double diamonds and switch bomb groomers. Next seasons goals are to go back country more, Shuksan, Herm, Hemi, Swift Creek and of course spend more time hitting the big jumps. I have a few friends with sleds, so hopefully next year I can get them to bring me out to Glacier Creek road and let me shred the real Mt. Baker. I also hope Canyon Creek will be open next year... I've also considered investing in a split board... BUT we'll see... I really want a park board next year.

If any other Bellinghamsters see this, watch out for me at the lower lodge! Mt. Baker is like my second home, there's absolutely nothing stopping me from riding any chance I get.

I'm 5'11, about 205lb. I ride a DC Snowboard Mountain Lab Freestyle 158 and have a House 164. I'm considering picking up a 153 Wide DC PBJ next season.


----------



## realchaos1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Update: Ran into Tim up at Baker over the weekend. Hope he hits me back on here. I'm going to take Thur-Fri off this week to hit the slopes after this April storm!

I've cracked my DC snowboard, it looks like it's only the top layer caused by a delaminating edge.  Hopefully it won't go all the way through the core.

Not sure if it's the quality of DC snowboards or if it's just my luck. This board is a 2009, not sure if I can get it warrantied. I bought it off an Instructor up at Baker after he won it at a competition... I've only had it for 3 months.

Here's some pics of the delam.



















*The third image it's hard to see but their's a surface crack all the way past the middle of the board. I think it's mainly from the snow that got packed into the crack.*










I think I'm going to run down to the marine shops here in the bay and track down Loctite HySol 9412. I found this repair tutorial, not sure how I'm going to get a syringe without looking like a junky lol. Delamination Repair - Part 1 - Snowboard Seattle Community


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I love riding Baker and am jealous of your vicinity to it. That mountain is making me consider moving to Bellingham next winter. I'm a mid-weeker myself or else I'd be down to ride. If you're ever out on a Wednesday or Thursday, hit me up. I'm always down.


----------



## realchaos1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have Thursday off this week, I want to get some of this April powder that's rolling in!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

say hi to blauvelt for me 

first year run of DC boards were known for some bad workmanship...but i dunno if you can blame workmanship for that sidewall hit


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

21 to 25 deg and 15" of new today...but I'm not going


----------

